# GeForce GTX 780 Pricing Revealed



## btarunr (May 22, 2013)

Ahead of its launch just a little later this week, online retailers appear to be stocking up on NVIDIA's upcoming GeForce GTX 780 graphics card. An EVGA-branded card is being offered by distributor SYNNEX to retailers at US $644.44. This is the price that retailers (eg: Newegg, TigerDirect, NCIX, etc.) have to pay distributors per unit. We estimate that after retailers add their margins, the card could be priced anywhere between $650-700. Thankfully, we won't have to wait too long to find out.

The screenshot of the SKU page below also confirms key specifications, such as CUDA core count of 2,304, 3 GB of memory, GPU Boost 2.0 technology, and a design that's nearly identical to the GTX TITAN. The SKU page can't be linked to, since it's non-public, and is visible only on retailers' authentication.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## matar (May 22, 2013)

GTX 780 for $650 is too much , $500 is the sweet spot so now we know that the GTX 670 will cost $500 or even $550.


----------



## Delta6326 (May 22, 2013)

I agree Matar I was hoping for something along these prices.
780 $470
770 $400
760 ti $340
760 $280
750 ti $210
750 $160


----------



## Fourstaff (May 22, 2013)

Capitalism working as intended. Would be an insult to the engineers if it is priced lower.


----------



## silkstone (May 22, 2013)

Do AMD have anything in their lineup at the moment to match this at a similar price range?


----------



## Jorge (May 22, 2013)

$500+ for a graphics card... Lord help those in need of a clue.


----------



## silkstone (May 22, 2013)

Those with $500+ to spend on a video card don;t need help from the Lard. 

They have had plenty enough as it is.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 22, 2013)

If true, this is just more overpriced fail from them.

This makes what AMD did with the 7970 @ $550 launch look downright amazing.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Capitalism working as intended. Would be an insult to the engineers if it is priced lower.



I disagree , , nvidia didn't work a miracle with titan , it isn't that good. 

At these prices its all getting a bot silly imho 
The 680  sells for around 400 uk notes the 770  can't reasonably be sold for that much more but its nv so it will be five hundred quids worth which is too high for a bios and sticker.
IT would leave a two and a half hundred pound gap between the 770-780 which to me is too big for the performance you will get.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 22, 2013)

http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop...110040015015_BRA1733P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!

here it says 647$

Could it be 599$ MSRP?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 22, 2013)

Sad thing is people will buy them out of stock day one.. So, with those reactions why not sell them at that price? The ratio of people that will is greater then, the quantity of cards at launch. I bet after launch the demand well still be high once they run out of stock and will start seeing companies sale them for $700-$750 to make a bigger profit.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 22, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I disagree , , nvidia didn't work a miracle with titan , it isn't that good.
> 
> At these prices its all getting a bot silly imho
> The 680  sells for around 400 uk notes the 770  can't reasonably be sold for that much more but its nv so it will be five hundred quids worth which is too high for a bios and sticker.
> IT would leave a two and a half hundred pound gap between the 770-780 which to me is too big for the performance you will get.



2 camps:
1. I am willing and able to pay the price for that 1% performance increase, or
2. I am either not willing or not able (or both) to pay the price for that 1%.

As long as you are in camp 2, you can disregard this product and continue enjoy decently priced stuff from 7850/650Ti to 7970/680. For people in camp 1 either they need that extra performance, or they deserve to be parted from their money.


----------



## amdftw (May 22, 2013)

Lol. 650usd for 5-10% more performance over 7970 ghz, and still old, downgraded kepler arch, in new games such grid2 perhaps this 780 will have equal perf. with 7870.
What is this sh.t?


----------



## the54thvoid (May 22, 2013)

Overpriced, yes.  But value is in the eye of the purchaser.

What would be most interesting is to see is the performance of an overclocked 7970 with good cooling versus an overclocked 780.  That's where the price argument should be.

If the card cools well and runs quieter with good efficiency well... these are all things that ATI was praised for when it was competing against Fermi (GF100).  It's hypocritical to dismiss the past.  Kepler has been been quiet and efficient while still kicking out very good performance.

AMD has delivered a faster card with a few creases.  If the 780 is marginally faster than a 7970 GHz, then we could call it a failure.  If it beats it enough across the board and then runs quieter and more efficiently, Nvidia can price it any way they want.

People who incessantly bitch and moan about pricing should stop being so ideological.  Some folk have PC cases that cost 5 times as much as a standard alternative.  Some people buy the Intel extreme cpu's.  Others buy crazy ass motherboards that they never fully utilise.  Enthusiast products get to be as expensive as the price people will pay.

AMD screwed up with their initial pricing of the 7970 big time.  When I first bought my Powercolor LCS HD7970 it was retailed at £600 ($900).  I bought it at £520 before the GTX 680 was released.  AMD dropped their pricing pretty fast after that.

Nvidia are just jumping in before AMD release their next cards.  They can price high and sail on it until the competition comes out.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Nvidia drop prices when the proper HD89xx series comes out.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> People who incessantly bitch and moan about pricing should stop being so ideological.  Some folk have PC cases that cost 5 times as much as a standard alternative.  Some people buy the Intel extreme cpu's.  Others buy crazy ass motherboards that they never fully utilise.  Enthusiast products get to be as expensive as the price people will pay.
> 
> AMD screwed up with their initial pricing of the 7970 big time.  When I first bought my Powercolor LCS HD7970 it was retailed at £600 ($900).  I bought it at £520 before the GTX 680 was released.  AMD dropped their pricing pretty fast after that.
> 
> Nvidia are just jumping in before AMD release their next cards.  They can price high and sail on it until the competition comes out.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Nvidia drop prices when the proper HD89xx series comes out.



I understand your point, but I disagree that this is all OK. For one thing, the 7970 was just $550 at its launch, while the GTX 580 was still selling around the $500 mark. That meant that you got a 15% performance boost for 10% more money - i.e. a good value, relatively speaking. 

If the rumors prove true and we get a GTX 780 around the $650 mark that's maybe 25% faster than the 7970GE, you are getting 25% more performance for 45% more money - a bad value relatively speaking.

I don't understand why enthusiasts are so willing to allow Nvidia (and I'm sure AMD will just follow suite here if they can) to jack up the expected prices on a flagship card. All of a sudden we've gone from a situation where new generation flagship cards were expected in the $450-600 range to where they're expected (apparently) in the $650-1000 range, and I just think that's ridiculous. Nvidia is screwing everyone and the whining is justified IMO.


----------



## angryblanket (May 22, 2013)

Too much for my blood, I'll be stepping up to the 760ti as long as the price is right.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2013)

Price is too high. I'll keep my money for a new console or something.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

I spent $520 on my 680. Then bought a $120 waterblock for it, so its practically a $640 card. And, yet I have no regrets, and its been the best thing I have bought for any of my computers in the last like 5 years. 

The times that flagship video cards are ~$200 are long gone, yet people still continue to complain about it.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> I disagree , , nvidia didn't work a miracle with titan , it isn't that good.
> 
> At these prices its all getting a bot silly imho
> The 680  sells for around 400 uk notes the 770  can't reasonably be sold for that much more but its nv so it will be five hundred quids worth which is too high for a bios and sticker.
> IT would leave a two and a half hundred pound gap between the 770-780 which to me is too big for the performance you will get.



The fact that the Titan has out sold the GTX690 in only 3 months says differently. And Nvidia is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I spent $520 on my 680. Then bought a $120 waterblock for it, so its practically a $640 card. And, yet I have no regrets, and its been the best thing I have bought for any of my computers in the last like 5 years.
> 
> The times that flagship video cards are ~$200 are long gone, yet people still continue to complain about it.



Who's complaining? Who mentioned anything about a $200 dollar flagship card? When was there ever a $200 dollar flagship card? The 780 doesn't seem to be a flagship card with Titan already released. I don't see this card coming with a $120 waterblock? This card is about $140 overpriced. That's not a complaint, it's an observation.


----------



## dir_d (May 22, 2013)

Ill gladly take a 7950 that needs a home.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 22, 2013)

For me personally it's too high even if it will be just 600$/Euro but I can understand what's going on. When the competition has nothing and you launch a new faster/better card (maybe even 2... considering the GTX770) than the best the other side has to offer it is obvious you ask more (even much more) so when the aforementioned competition will come up with something you can lower the prices. Nothing new here, AMD has done it and Nvidia, who is doing everything to be considered a premium brand, has done it more hardcore.

Right now there are so many SKUs at every price point and performance that I'm sure anybody who wants to buy a card will find something within his budget. Furthermore, for example a GTX 650 Ti Boost or the AMD equivalent which go for around 150$ will play every game out there.

So, a GTX780 was never meant to be for everybody. Same as the HD7970 when it was launched at $550.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 22, 2013)

*holy schnikes*

holy schnikes ...

nvidia is crazy with pricing.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 22, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> So, a GTX780 was never meant to be for everybody. Same as the HD7970 when it was launched at $550.



The thing is that the HD 7970 (and in fact all recent generations of GPUs from either side that I can think of off the top of my head) offered a better value than the previous generation which was being replaced, at the time of launch.

Everyone knows that high end single GPU cards offer a decreased value from lower range cards in their same family (e.g. a 670 is a better value than a 680, 660ti SLI is a lot faster than a 680 for similar money, etc).

But what's raising my eyebrows about this whole thing is that we are all of a sudden seeing a new generation launch that offers WORSE value than the generation it replaces. In my mind, that's a very concerning trend, and in that respect this isn't like the 7970 launch at all.


----------



## d1nky (May 22, 2013)

WTH if we add UK tax, our higher prices as standard and add to the RRP as guided. (convert to sterling)

a 780 would be about £550 + 

hmm price of two 7970s..... or three 7950s at a push!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> The thing is that the HD 7970 (and in fact all recent generations of GPUs from either side that I can think of off the top of my head) offered a better value than the previous generation which was being replaced, at the time of launch.
> 
> Everyone knows that high end single GPU cards offer a decreased value from lower range cards in their same family (e.g. a 670 is a better value than a 680, 660ti SLI is a lot faster than a 680 for similar money, etc).
> 
> But what's raising my eyebrows about this whole thing is that we are all of a sudden seeing a new generation launch that offers WORSE value than the generation it replaces. In my mind, that's a very concerning trend, and in that respect this isn't like the 7970 launch at all.



Even with the 7970 releasing and being better value over the previous generation(Granted there was still a lot of talk about it being overpriced at launch). I feel like its been a trend lately regardless. New generation of cards keep getting less and less valuable, and you get less for your dollar every time. 

Actually that's just a trend in computing in general lately haha.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 22, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> But what's raising my eyebrows about this whole thing is that we are all of a sudden seeing a new generation launch that offers WORSE value than the generation it replaces. In my mind, that's a very concerning trend, and in that respect this isn't like the 7970 launch at all.



We will find out the right price probably at 15:00 CET so all is speculation until then. What do you consider "value" since the 7970 launched at $550 for a 20% increase in performance over the 580 and in three months the card was selling for under $400? You speak about the generation, so what do you think the GTX770 will cost and what performance increase will have over the 670? How about the 760Ti over the 660Ti? Will there be better value there?


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Even with the 7970 releasing and being better value over the previous generation(Granted there was still a lot of talk about it being overpriced at launch). I feel like its been a trend lately regardless. New generation of cards keep getting less and less valuable, and you get less for your dollar every time.
> 
> Actually that's just a trend in computing in general lately haha.



Agreed, but I seem to be holding on to my hardware longer... So I guess I'm getting more value from my money in the long run. 

I will say that this card might be a great value against Titan. Which may be good for the potential high-end card consumer but a company competing against themselves might not be a great idea.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> I will say that this card might be a great value against Titan. Which may be good for the potential high-end card consumer but a company competing against themselves might not be a great idea.



From different leaks it is indeed dangerously close to Titan so, I think that's the major concern for Nvidia, price it lower and kill Titan pr price it higher and loose a larger market.

But what do you say if Nvidia will come up with allowing SLI between the 780 and Titan? Is it science fiction?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I spent $520 on my 680. Then bought a $120 waterblock for it, so its practically a $640 card. And, yet I have no regrets, and its been the best thing I have bought for any of my computers in the last like 5 years.
> 
> The times that flagship video cards are ~$200 are long gone, yet people still continue to complain about it.
> 
> ...



Laughing all the way to the bank EXACTLY. 

I agree fourstaff and im in camp 2  

My main point is the performance gap between the 770  and 780  doesn't justify the price difference and id say the same of titan tbh.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2013)

Was the actual MSRP of the 7970 $550? I thought retailers were just marking up the price. I could be wrong, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Would be an insult to the engineers if it is priced lower.



Pardon? All they did was shuffle stuff around. They took this year off and it would be an insult to them? This is an insult to us. We know nvidia could have charged half as much for this stuff since day one and still made a profit, but they consciously chose to screw us.

These two companies are no longer engaged in competition. They just price fix wordlessly by slotting their products around each other.


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 22, 2013)

Retailers are raising prices above msrp to catch the early adopters for new nvidia tech.  I wouldn't be surprised if the msrp is $600.  What I wonder is what will the msrp be for the *factory overclocked* gtx780, $650-$700 ??


----------



## GoldenTiger (May 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> Was the actual MSRP of the 7970 $550? I thought retailers were just marking up the price. I could be wrong, that's why I'm asking.



Yes, it was $550 msrp.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 22, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> We will find out the right price probably at 15:00 CET so all is speculation until then. What do you consider "value" since the 7970 launched at $550 for a 20% increase in performance over the 580 and in three months the card was selling for under $400? You speak about the generation, so what do you think the GTX770 will cost and what performance increase will have over the 670? How about the 760Ti over the 660Ti? Will there be better value there?



Of course this is just speculation; it would be great if this proves false!

I judge value of the launch of a new generation of cards by comparing it to what it replaced. So I compare 680/7970 to 580/6970 and I will compare 780 to 680/7970. In my mind, that makes the most sense, because unless companies launch simultaneously (which is rare), that's the starting point for a value comparison.

I do agree that once both companies release, then the question of value changes. Nobody compares the 680 to the 580 anymore, and rightly so.

No idea about the lower cards; my concern following the Titan launch and the 780 rumors is mostly on just the top tier or two - there's enough competition once you get below about the $350 mark that it's hard for a company to price gouge and get away with it.

I just wonder - where do you draw the line on this stuff? Obviously the Titan was relatively popular, and I'm sure the 780 will sell out quickly unless they've stockpiled a lot of them. But where does it stop? If AMD came out and offered a card tomorrow with 5xTitan performance for $10,000 would we all be applauding that and mashing f5 on newegg?

I dunno... I just don't like the trends I'm seeing.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 22, 2013)

You are right. One thing leads to another, 7970 at 550$, big Kepler not ready but the midrange GK 104 can compete with a conservative clocked top AMD card so it ends up priced higher than what it was supposed to be (the new 560ti) and becomes the 680. Then AMD decides to not bring anything new and NV launches what was supposed to be the follower of the 580 as Titan at $1000. This 780 is in fact the new 570, second fastest Kepler card as the 570 was the second fastest Fermi. At... over $600. 

I used to be able to afford the second fastest card available. Not any more.


----------



## douglatins (May 22, 2013)

That price i think its because its the first to have it listed.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 22, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I judge value of the launch of a new generation of cards by comparing it to what it replaced. So I compare 680/7970 to 580/6970 and I will compare 780 to 680/7970. In my mind, that makes the most sense, because unless companies launch simultaneously (which is rare), that's the starting point for a value comparison.


I would see it the same way. To a degree, this launch isn't dissimilar to that of the 8800 GTX/Ultra - just reversed in launch order. The 8800 GTX was already the top SKU, and ATI was effectively competitive in performance much further down the product stack. Top tier Ultra $829 (settled at ~$700), GTX $599, GTS 640M $449...and then a large drop to the GTS 320M at $300.
Actual value generally plays second fiddle to perceived value, when measured against both the competition and the vendors own stack and brand- and at present, the GTX 780 is going to be riding the coattails of the Titan. If it weren't, why would it be released in a nearly identical guise?
As a second tier card at that stated pricing it seems to stack up well against its predecessors, although that is large part due to the massive price of the top tier part...but that is also in part due to the consumer who generally measures performance from a top-down perspective rather than a ground-up. 

HD 7950...12% less performance than the 7970 for 18% lower price
GTX 670...7% less performance than the 680 for 20% lower price
HD 6950...10% less performance than the 6970 for 19% lower price
GTX 570...13% less performance than the 580 for 34% lower price

On a related note, seems as though the factory OC'ed designs will be fast out of the gate.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (May 22, 2013)

wow, this price is a joke, .... 
as other's have said, $500 would've been the sweet spot, oh well... 

Thanks nvidia for making me value my crossfire setup even more


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 22, 2013)

I believe the official sticker price will be between $599 and $649, those magnesium-aluminum alloy coolers don't come cheap 

I can see this causing AMD to 

a) Release the HD8000 series at a much lower price and thus undercutting Nvidia, or

b) Both AMD and Nvidia setting the price of their flagship cards at $599, effectively engaging in what's commonly known as price fixing, taking all costumers along for the ride.

I really hope the former is the final outcome of this debacle.


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> Price is too high. I'll keep my money for a new console or something.



Or.. 



Spoiler












That's my plan, anyway.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 23, 2013)

.....I see record sales as early adopters and performance extremist gobble them up....  these things aren't made for the average joe.   And quite frankly im sick of the same old "value brand /bang for the buck" argument for every TOP TIER release.  Porsche  don't consider the mustang market  when they develop their products.  Both are great cars aimed at different segments.  cut paste and apply...


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Or..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps at some point, but my current GPU isn't holding me back with what I do at all.



ensabrenoir said:


> .....I see record sales as early adopters and performance extremist gobble them up....  these things aren't made for the average joe.   And quite frankly im sick of the same old "value brand /bang for the buck" argument for every TOP TIER release.  Porsche  don't consider the mustang market  when they develop their products.  Both are great cars aimed at different segments.  cut paste and apply...



That's certainly one way of looking at it. However I think some feel (to use the car analogy) that Ford just released a new Mustang and are charging Porsche prices for a product that is marginally better than its predecessor.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 23, 2013)

Analogies be damned, for everyone here moaning about the price someone elsewhere will buy two of them.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

After seeing what I just saw. Leaked review, it being about 8% slower then the Titan overall. for $650, that is pretty good, considering the Titan is $1000


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 23, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Analogies be damned, for everyone here moaning about the price someone elsewhere will buy two of them.


Remember that the price moaners will be effectively doubled with the GTX 780
Group 1: *Too expensive *because the GTX 480, 580, and 680 were all $499 at launch ( nvm that each was the top performing GPU of its generation while the 780 will be a second tier SKU)
Group 2: *Too inexpensive *- won't someone think of the poor consumers who paid $1K for the Titan

In addition to Groups 3 (multi GPU wins on perf/price), Group 4 (why spend $650 to play console posts), Group 5 (It's made by the evil empire™), and Group 6 (where are the free games), I think you can guarantee that the posting exceeds card supply.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> After seeing what I just saw. Leaked review, it being about 8% slower then the Titan overall. for $650, that is pretty good, considering the Titan is $1000



Helps when you compare it to something that's already stupidly overpriced 

I saw that and my takeaway was that this card will give a very different impression based on rather you compare it primarily to the 680/7970 or the Titan.


----------



## arterius2 (May 23, 2013)

people whinning like lil beaches here just need to stfu and get a job


----------



## BigMack70 (May 23, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> people whinning like lil beaches here just need to stfu and get a job



Quality post, definitely adds to the discussion. I especially admire the depth of thought presented here. Kudos to you good sir


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 23, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Helps when you compare it to something that's already stupidly overpriced


True dat


BigMack70 said:


> I saw that and my takeaway was that this card will give a very different impression based on rather you compare it primarily to the 680/7970 or the Titan.


With that line of reasoning, you'd be hard pressed to validate the continued sales of either the 680 or 7970, since the 670 and 7950 offer pretty much the same performance for a sizeable drop in price. There would be very little advantage to owning the former over the latter - maybe the odd game IQ setting up a notch, but little else.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 23, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> True dat
> 
> With that line of reasoning, you'd be hard pressed to validate the continued sales of either the 680 or 7970, since the 670 and 7950 offer pretty much the same performance for a sizeable drop in price. There would be very little advantage to owning the former over the latter - maybe the odd game IQ setting up a notch, but little else.



Outside of their initial launch windows where the 670/7950 weren't available, has there ever been a reason to own a 7970/680 over a 7950/670 aside from just the desire to have the top card out there?

At the end of the day, I don't really care what they price the 780 at. It can't mine Bitcoins so I'm not going to buy it. But I am concerned at where this trend might lead GPU prices to when I am ready to buy new graphics cards at the end of the year or next year.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 23, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> But I am concerned at where this trend might lead GPU prices to when I am ready to buy new graphics cards at the end of the year or next year.



Depends on a few factors IMO:
1. AMDs willingness to embrace the same price points
2. The vagaries of TSMCs 20nm process. Wafer cost is supposed to be significantly higher than that of 28nm and 40nm. Yield makes it even more of a crapshoot, especially if AMD look at competing with Nvidia's large die (or large die + ARM)
3. Does AFR become more refined than the basketcase it is at present. If developments in frame metering and buffer switching make mGPU more attractive then the gulf in pricing (esp versus performance) between the single high-end GPU and two midrange cards will only serve to erode the high end market.


----------



## BigMack70 (May 23, 2013)

Yeah it's AMD's pricing of the 7990 at $1k that worries me more than anything, to be honest. I understand why Nvidia priced the Titan the way they did - they knew they had a HUGE window where there would be no competition for it. Heck they probably could have charged $2k for the Titan and it would have sold out everywhere. To a lesser extent I can understand if they price the 780 too high as well, for similar reasons.

But when I saw AMD just match the price of what was out there - when they really had no reason to do so given its performance... it just made me think that this may be a trend other than just the usual "oh well we just have to wait for the competition and everything will be fine".


----------



## EpicShweetness (May 23, 2013)

I can see the reason for the high price, and yet i can't. On one end the GK110 is a very complex MASSIVE core, and therefore its failure rate during manufacturing is most likely the highest among all other GPU cores made. On the other had the card is made on 28nm which has been around for sometime, and *MOST* of the time a card is priced according to performance regardless of one company over the other. 
I'm in no way effected by this as I'm happy with 1080p, and a 7870, however this "progression" of GPU's this year so far has been pathetic. To the point that my very casual gaming and the new Xbox One is slowly turning my attention form the PC. However some of this "distraction" is the lack of software taxing the hardware, I remember back in 2001-2006 I would upgrade my computer every 20 months. Now a $250 GPU can do it all


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 23, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Yeah it's AMD's pricing of the 7990 at $1k that worries me more than anything, to be honest.


I think that may have been the deterrent factor coming into play. AMD don't want to sell the 7990- it is only an SKU to keep an AMD card at (or near) the top of benchmark charts.
If they were serious on selling the card it would be priced closer to two 7970's with maybe a $50-100 "rebate" to allow for the lower bill of materials/packaging/distribution costs. A quick look at the number of units in stock and verified ownership reviews at Newegg, leads me to believe the 7990 is more PR stunt than serious attempt at marketing a $1K card.
The big indicator will be what the next Volcanic Islands high end GPU looks like- both in performance, and price- and whether AMD and Nvidia reach some kind of _independent accommodation_ regarding it and the Titan's pricing


----------



## Rowsol (May 23, 2013)

EpicShweetness said:


> I remember back in 2001-2006 I would upgrade my computer every 20 months. Now a $250 GPU can do it all



Blame the consoles.  They stay the same, so do the games.

As for the pricing, people will either buy or they won't, and they will.  I mean, people bought the titan, and if that's not overpriced I don't know what is.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 23, 2013)

woooo, looking forward to $750-800+ prices in Australia......


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2013)

Rowsol said:


> As for the pricing, people will either buy or they won't, and they will. I mean, people bought the titan, and if that's not overpriced I don't know what is.



That's the truth and when AMD does release new cards, their pricing will follow suit. It will become the new norm.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> That's the truth and when AMD does release new cards, their pricing will follow suit. It will become the new norm.



Like I said, almost price fixing, the worst case scenario for all costumers


----------



## NeoXF (May 23, 2013)

I see two scenarios for when AMD will release a directly competing card...
1. Either it's slightly faster than the GTX 780 (tho most so called "reviewers" will say it's not) and price it slightly less... and maybe after that a price war.
2. Or it's a lot faster than the GTX 780 and will cost more.

I don't really understand people who support these price policies If GTX TITAN launched a year ago, then maybe it would've been OK, might as well have been EOL now and leave room for a more natural GPU generations progression... as well as way more down-to-earth pricings.


Speaking of which, anyone seen that early review on the GTX780? 20%+ faster than the R7970GHz and 28%+ faster than the GTX680, and finally, less than 9% slower than the TITAN for what I've calculated to be $625 MSRP(I hope)... seem almost okay. Then again...


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> That's the truth and when AMD does release new cards, their pricing will follow suit. It will become the new norm.



If its an ultra high end performance king.... im sorry to say ..but they should!!! I think amd  actually damages itself in some aspects by *undervaluing* its products.  If they moved a whole lot more it  would balance out but that's not the case. To be (and remain) successful,  Either charge a premium or move enough bulk at a discount to obtain the same level of profitability.  Your reputation  profits too.. which leads to more profit.. the life blood of business.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 23, 2013)

People shouldn't complain about prices. Nvidia and AMD are ALWAYS going to have cards that are priced out of most peoples price range, but people WILL STILL BUY THEM. NO matter what, cards like this will exist.

On the other hand, *what we should be looking at* is if these new cards offer any performance increase over the current GTX 680 for a lower price. That's what matters, because there it is always going to be an incremental step up in the whole generations power thus making the cheaper cards outperform the last gen flagship.

Here is a perfect example of what I mean.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2013)

1nf3rn0x said:


> People shouldn't complain about prices. Nvidia and AMD are ALWAYS going to have cards that are priced out of most peoples price range, but people WILL STILL BUY THEM. NO matter what, cards like this will exist.
> 
> On the other hand, *what we should be looking at* is if these new cards offer any performance increase over the current GTX 680 for a lower price. That's what matters, because there it is always going to be an incremental step up in the whole generations power thus making the cheaper cards outperform the last gen flagship.
> 
> ...



Yes but the price won't drop so much as nvidia keep creating new market inflection points for it's cards so last gens price doesn't drop as low (as id like anyway)


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2013)

I dont believe this pricing. If it were $700, then converted to pounds, thats around £450, which is what we pay here in the UK for a 680, with the occasional offer below, but many high class cards are above £450.
This 780 cant possibly be that cheap unless it takes the price point of the 680 and the 680 gets reduced.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont believe this pricing. If it were $700, then converted to pounds, thats around £450, which is what we pay here in the UK for a 680, with the occasional offer below, but many high class cards are above £450.
> This 780 cant possibly be that cheap unless it takes the price point of the 680 and the 680 gets reduced.


That is $700 in the US, most like it will end $100+ more then that in the UK. A good 680 in the states will put you back around $500-600, and in the UK, as you said, around $650-700 (£450)


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> That is $700 in the US, most like it will end $100+ more then that in the UK. A good 680 in the states will put you back around $500-600, and in the UK, as you said, around $650-700 (£450)



Shame, i was selling my 7950's this week to get a 680, then i saw this and thought, hell, I'll get a 780 instead!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Shame, i was selling my 7950's this week to get a 680, then i saw this and thought, hell, I'll get a 780 instead!


You might get £200 on your 7950's if you get a good deal.


----------



## RCoon (May 23, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> You might get £200 on your 7950's if you get a good deal.



That's what I though, trying to get as close to £400 as possible, got two interested buyers atm, just hoping the 780 is within my price range.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 23, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's what I though, trying to get as close to £400 as possible, got two interested buyers atm, just hoping the 780 is within my price range.


Just wait for some AMD fanboy who decides to switch to the green team for the 780, hates it, and wants to go back home


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

Nice but it is better to wait for MSI or ASUS to telease their cooled and overlocked version of 700 series.

I bet the GTX 780 MSI Lightning will match TITAN performances. 

Same toughts about Asus DirectCu 2 TOP...


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> WTH if we add UK tax, our higher prices as standard and add to the RRP as guided. (convert to sterling)
> 
> a 780 would be about £550 +
> 
> hmm price of two 7970s..... or three 7950s at a push!



I said this earlier in the thread, think it holds true!


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 23, 2013)

LOL! Where are the times when you payed 350$ for a brand new HD 5870??


----------



## m1dg3t (May 23, 2013)

This card will be no less than $750 when in stores, maybe as high as $825. MSRP is a joke to Nvidia and their retailers.



Fourstaff said:


> Capitalism working as intended. Would be an insult to the engineers if it is priced lower.



:shadedshu

It's an insult to consumers, i find your post insulting to the member base TBH. Does capitalism = stupidity to you?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> This card will be no less than $750 when in stores, maybe as high as $825. MSRP is a joke to Nvidia and their retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.

EVGA 03G-P4-2781-KR GeForce GTX 780 3GB 384-bit GD...


----------



## m1dg3t (May 23, 2013)

What a surpsise! If i was a Titan owner i'd feel pretty stoopid right about now. Note the prices of the 680? LoL


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2013)

I don't disagree with what NVidia are doing now ive thought about it. 

theres been loads of hype on 780 for a few days, so people will be waiting with wallets open. NVidia bring out a cut down titan, for nearly half the price.

a billion people buy the card, money flows in.

AMD announce new card (NVidia hold off until released) while AMD try undercut NVidia and then NVidia undercuts them, while Titan still holds same price.

titan owners are happy their card still has that price tag, people buy moar 780s because they cant afford titan. 

and AMD are competing with prices again. (this also depends on performance)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (May 24, 2013)

Card is 650 euros in Germany, $840 USD, see what I was talking about? 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/Alle-Grafikkarten/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-780-3072-MB-DDR5-DP-HDMI-DVI%3A%3A22908.html?newsletter=consumer_general%2F2013%2F21%2Fbox_1
$730 in Australia
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23500


----------



## Vlada011 (May 26, 2013)

Now NVIDIA fans only AMD can save with price...
But they are in some trance after 5870/5970 and X4 980/X6 1090T.
It would be different situation if they launch now 8970 7-10% weaker than GTX780 for 490-500e.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jun 9, 2013)

Just bought GTX 670, coz i think this card enough to play almost ALL the games without problem. When u are concentrating playing a game, there is no way u keep adoring the great details of the game graphic.


----------

